# Hi everyone!



## Courtney <3 (Apr 6, 2010)

HI! i'm Courtney. Ive just started out loving makeup just recently. I plan on going to school for hair and makeup here soon. I've been lurking here for a few weeks and finally decided to say hi!!!

i've already learned so much. i hope to learn more!


warm wishes to all <3


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## marusia (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
Yall make me feel so welcome!


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)

You will find very good friends here!


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome! Post a FOTD when you get a chance


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

to specktra Courtney


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, Courtney! Welcome!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Courtney!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Courtney!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to meet you!


----------

